# Teddy tanks



## The Goonch (May 10, 2012)

http://www.teddytank.com

The stuffed-animal that's also a fish tank!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

That's actually pretty sweet. Ad a single daylight led, some moss and a few cherry shrimp and you are good to go.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks big enough for a couple of least killifish, or some shrimp. Don't think I'd recommend a betta or goldfish in it though. Seems like it would obstruct viewing.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

I can see where it might appeal to a child, but I find it kinda tacky, and would rather look at a clown puke infested 2 gallon under a black light.
It looks like the stuffed animal stuffed itself at an all-you-can-eat seafood buffet.
JMO
-Stef*


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It's better for it to store toys and candy. 
I can see it turning into a mold ridden teddy if you have water in there.


----------

